# Priced to Move 40k\fantasy!



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Priced to move......I am out of space to store this stuff everything at least 50% off.

Bitz....Lots of Bitz........Including FW Parts

Necrons-$100
--------
10 Warriors
3 Heavy Destroyers
1 Monolith

Bfg-$100
------ 
9 Bfg Chaos Cruiser(Base coated) 
1 Chaos Desolator class battleship 

Chaos Marines-$80
-------------- 
1 Tzeentch Demon Prince with wings (Custom Made, Looks pretty cool, Painted)
5 Screamers of Tzeentch (need Striping) 
6 Flamers of Tzeentch (need Striping) 
Bunch of Demonettes

Skaven-$330 (All most Current Models)
--------- 
1 Queek Headtaker
1 Very well Painted Screaming bell
40 Well Painted Storm Vermin 
20-25 IOB Clan Rats 
40 PlagueMonks!! 
80 Painted Clan Rats 
1 Plague Furnace (Unpainted) 
2 Warplightning Cannon 
1 Skaven Warlord IoB 
1 Greyseer on Foot (The cool one with the rat on the staff) 
2 Warlocks 
Random Weapon Teams. 

Tomb Kings 
------------- 
1 Screaming Skull Catapult $30 

None-Gw 
======= 
World of Warcraft Miniature game (Tons of figures and the hardboard to play on) 
Vampire the eternal struggle Card Box full-$35 

Things that Interest me, but Cash is King
--------------------
Mtg Cards
Space Marines (Built with super glue MUCH Prefered, No Black Reach)
Vampire COunts
Star wars collectibles.


----------



## Darkblade (May 10, 2009)

You might want to put what kind of MTG cards you want, i mean, i got dredge skeletons stacked from here to the effing moon, but i doubt you want them.


----------

